# Made A Few Changes...And Some Questions



## SweetException (Feb 11, 2005)

I have been telling you all about all the problems i have been having and i took your advice. I got a heater for the size of my tank. And i also got an air pump that blows air through a long pipe thing. It looks really nice in my tank. The fish seem to be more active as well. I also got salt for it too. I put the two table spoons in it said to...Do you all use it? Does it work?? And how often do i have to do that? Hopefully my fish do well now. One more question....Have any of you bought fish offline? I seen a lot of different fish i have never seen in stores. Thanks

Christine


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I only use salt for those fish species that need it. Don't add any more until you make a big water change, abd be careful not to add too much, because you'll only remove so much with the old water.
As for buying fish online, no, I haven't. I sold a few online and shipped them out to buyers, but I've never actually bought any. I guess I just like to see what I'm getting first.


----------



## SweetException (Feb 11, 2005)

My fish seem to be doing much better since i made all the changes. They are more active and seem happier. Hopefully it continues this way. I would like to get a bigger tank now. And have two i think that would be nice


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Whenever you do water changes you need to replace the amount of salt you removed. So for every 5 gal you need to add one rounded tablespoon of aquarium salt back in. As far as ordering fish on line. I have ordered Siamese Algae eaters from Aquariumfish.net and was very pleased. I also won some fish on aquabid, again, I was happy with the transaction and the fish I received. But unless it is something you just absolutely cannot find at you LFS or they cannot get for you via special order, I would rather see the fish myself like OldSalt. Most specialized petstores (not chain stores like Petsmart and Petco, I know they do not do special orders) will try to get you the fish you want. I managed to get 4 L46 and 7 zebra otos thru special orders from my LFS and they turned out to be in great shape.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

About the salt ...since it doesn't seem like anybody pointed this detail out. The reason you don't need to add it unless you take water _out_ first, is it doesn't evaporate with everything else.
I do water changes bi-monthly, so that's the only time I put salt in. If I'm just adding a half gallon or so, to make up for evaporation, I just use the conditioners for the water.
Also, since I only have a 10 gallon tank (which only will hold 8, for some reason!), and only change 1.5 or 2 gallons at a time, I've made adjustments to the measuring of salt. Technically, for each gallon, it's 0.6 teaspoons...but I just use a rounded half teaspoon (or 1/4 for the 1/2 gallon), as that's easier. If *I* need to do something else, I hope somebody will tell me ^_^ But my fish seem fine, so far.


----------

